# bucklings born today :)



## avitia247 (May 21, 2013)

Sorry bout the alcoholic beverage lol but wanted to give reference to how little they r.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute, congrats


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow they are colorful! Congratulations!! Which on is the little stinker who didn't want his bottle?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what cuteness, congrats!


----------



## avitia247 (May 21, 2013)

The one standing is the "lil stinker"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I want them... and they aren't even Nubians... it is starting to bleed over to other breeds!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh. What beautiful little boys! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, they are cute!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

They are beautiful, congrats


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

They are super cute and colorful!! Congrats x 2!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats ! They are beautiful


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

So cute!


----------

